# Baby Wearers Help! Ergobaby!?



## breakingdawn

Hi ladies! I am in the US and could use some advice on carriers. I am REALLY interested in the Ergobaby but not thrilled about purchasing the infant insert for it. Our little girl was born at 36 weeks and is now finally over 7lbs. But I also cannot afford to invest in 2 or 3 different carriers. Ideally, I just want one that will last. So far Ergobaby is my top pick but I was also reading about the Boba too, however most people seem to say it's best for bigger babies even though it has a built in infant adjustment? Babyhawk's look nice but again, for bigger babies. I like the idea of a Moby Wrap but not the idea of having to tie it just right every time, I know it is a little more time consuming and puts more pressure on your back as baby gets bigger. So, I feel like Ergobaby and the infant insert is the only option right now if I want to buy just ONE carrier. 

Has anyone used Ergobaby, if so, your thoughts? Do you like it? Is there one similar but you prefer it more.. (and will work for all sizes)? Any help/info is greatly appreciated. Sorry if this has been asked a million times before! It's just a big investment and I need some help! :flower:


----------



## SerenityNow

We used an Ergo with an infant insert when my LO was a newborn and I didn't like it at all. My OH could use it all right (but it was really HOT!) but it came up too high for me and I could barely see over it. Plus it just seemed like a silly expense.

I ended up using a Moby (home-made, super cheap) but I was used to using a wrap carrier when my older kids were babies. There is a learning curve, but you get good at it pretty quickly. They are a bit of a hassle in parking lots, but you can tie them on you ahead of time and pop the baby in when you get there.

If I were to do it again, I think I would fold up a few towels or something and use that instead of the infant insert. Obviously Ergobaby would not recommend that, but I trust my ability to feel whether the baby is secure or about to slip out. 
You could also check craigslist or ebay or something for someone who wants to get rid of their infant insert, they aren't useful for very long.


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks so much for the tips! I did read a review on amazon where a few people said they simply wrapped up a receiving blanket for support in their Ergo and it worked great. I also heard the inserts got hot and it's been 90 degrees here! Ergo does have a bundle deal on their website and it's only $15 extra for the insert as opposed to be $25 but it still seems like an unnecessary expense if I can makeshift something for free. I probably will buy direct from Ergo though. I actually bought an Ergo a while back on amazon. It was through another seller but fulfilled through amazon and it turned out to be counterfeit! I was SO upset! Ergo offers free ship I believe and no tax so it would be normal retail.


----------



## Waiting4bb

I have an ergo and I love it!! I agree the infant insert is too warm when it's hot and not the best option. But when I took my LO out of the pack and she would still be in the insert I found she really liked it and would continue to sleep in it. It kind of makes a cocoon. :) I don't see why you couldn't use a receiving blanket like you said though. I would suggest the ergo because that's what works for me. I find it very easy to use and it's lightweight. However I haven't used many other packs so I don't have a lot to compare it to. But I have heard lots of positive feedback from others who own ergos. My one complaint I think would be that you can't turn the baby around to face forward. But you can wear it on your back or side (I haven't experimented that far yet). Another cool thing about the ergo I have is it includes a rain cover that buttons over LO's head. I have used that numerous times.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Another awesome thing about them is they are machine washable. :)


----------



## breakingdawn

Thanks for the positive review! I was a little bummed it did not forward face but after doing some research I read forward facing carriers are getting phased out because it can harm babies pelvic bone/legs as they grow because it's not a natural position. So, I'm not sure I'd use a forward facing carrier now anyway! I just hope little girl doesnt mind non forward facing as she gets bigger!


----------



## booda

As they get bigger they can swing their arms out the top of the carrier and just look from side to side any way :) my 10 month old does this, when i don't have him on my back (he goes on my front for short distances only now hehe) but because he's in a seated position facng me it's SO much easier for him to look from side to side swiveling his body round - whereas the bjorn-type carriers "hold" their bodies in a straight-up-and-down position so they can't swivel as they are literally just dangling from their crotch if that makes sense? like, try sittin on your chair and swivel as far round as you can - easy! now stand up and try to hold your pelvis in one place not allowing it to shift AT ALL, you cant see very far at all ;) good luck and enjoy your babywearing!


----------



## breakingdawn

We actually had a Bjorn with number 1 and we hated it so much it totally put me off of baby wearing!!!! I hope the Ergo is different! I really would like to use a carrier!


----------

